# when to bottle creamed honey?



## arjay (Jun 8, 2007)

i'm planning to make some creamed honey this year. i've been reading the old threads on the topic, but i'm not clear on when to bottle it - immediately after seeding, or after it's been refrigerated and is setting up?


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, bottle it as soon as you've thoroughly mixed in the seed. Then chill your filled containers so that the honey will set up into finely crystallized creamed honey.


----------



## arjay (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks!

what would happen if you chilled the whole batch and then bottled it? does it not set up right or is it just too difficult to bottle?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

You can bottle it the next day but it is much easier to just bottle it after you mix it. If you bottle it in a clear container, you should wait a day so the air bubbles rise. If you bottle in a plastic container, bottle after you mix it. DO NOT wait until the whole batch sets up to bottle it. It would be too hard to bottle.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

If you are using a bottling tank with a bottom fill on it you will not have as many air bubbles on it. I always wait a few hours after mixing up 5 gallons for it to settle before putting it in plastic or glass. Foam on top of either is not attractive to the consumer.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

I have had good results bottling right-away and i turn the jar upside down and let it setup- the bubbles and foam if any will be on the bottom- and when you open the jar it is flawless -works for me RDY-B


----------



## Goldenman (Nov 6, 2013)

If you turn the jar upside down and let it set, when do you turn it the right side up? There will be a empty bottom if you wait too long.?


----------

